# Resistencia menor a 1Ω



## Neodymio (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola, estuve viendo en la página DX que se venden los leds CREE de alta luminosidad.
Vienen unos drivers para esos leds y segun dicen colocandole al driver una resistencia de 1 el driver entrega 0.1A, con una de 0.33 entrega .33 y con una de 0.1ohm entrega 1 amper.
El tema es que cómo es la codificacion de colores para ese valor de reisstencia? Se vende?
Este es el driver http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mr16-1...urrent-regulated-led-driver-8-40v-input-13557
Este es el led http://www.dealextreme.com/p/cree-xr-e-q5-emitter-on-premium-star-228lm-at-1a-2394
Gracias


----------



## marcelorenz (Feb 19, 2011)

en smd, el valor lo indica ponieno una R donde iria la coma
ejemplo:

1ohm = 1R0
0.33ohm = R33
0.1 ohm = R1

en axiales con el color dorado o plateado como tercera franja, equivale dorado a /10 y plateado a /100.

ejemplo.

1ohm = marron - negro - dorado
0.33ohm = naranja - naranja - plateado
0.1ohm = marron - negro - plateado

lamentablemente reistencia de tan bajo valor en smd creo que va a ser dificil conseguir, an axial tal vez sea mas facil.


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 19, 2011)

Gracias! Muy util


----------

